# Music for these bleak times



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Greetings all. Here's an arrangement I did of my favorite seasonal song of all: In the Bleak Mid Winter by Gustav Holst. Given the raging, deadly coronavirus, massive unemployment, people going hungry and homeless, concerts are silenced and our American political elites doing nothing, it sure seems bleak to me. So...maybe the beauty of Holst's setting will cheer you up.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

All music sounds better after that last Presidential election than it did before, virus or no virus.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> All music sounds better after that last Presidential election than it did before, virus or no virus.


You wait till honest Joe and his cronies start!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

For a group who's supposed to be anti-media and well-cultured, one thing I've learned is Classical enthusiasts know nothing about politics. Luckily it's a banned subject, THAT'S something to be happy about.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Ethereality said:


> For a group who's supposed to be anti-media and well-cultured, one thing I've learned is Classical enthusiasts know nothing about politics. Luckily it's a banned subject, THAT'S something to be happy about.


Glad to hear it's is banned. Politics sickens me. I have withdrawn from the process.


----------

